# Siri (iPhone 4s) issues and bluetooth



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Can you disable Siri and do it via normal bluetooth method?


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

I have not tried, but I will. This will be a good test to rule out any issues with Bluetooth 4.0 and the car. Good suggestion, thanks.


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

*Solved*

It looks like to successfully have a conversation with Siri, you activate her the same way you do when not using bluetooth. Just hold the home button down and you can talk to her with out being interupted. What I do not like is that it actually looks like it calls your phone. I know that sounds wierd but try it. Either showed either my contact name that is in my address book for my phone, or I even saw it dialing #21159 If i recall correct 1159 was the authentication code i used to pair my phone to the car.

It acts like its dialing out but i wonder if that is how Siri works. 

Anyone else want to try and report back?

PS normal bluetooth/non-Siri seemed to work as expected.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

ralphtrent said:


> It looks like to successfully have a conversation with Siri, you activate her the same way you do when not using bluetooth. Just hold the home button down and you can talk to her with out being interupted. What I do not like is that it actually looks like it calls your phone. I know that sounds wierd but try it. Either showed either my contact name that is in my address book for my phone, or I even saw it dialing #21159 If i recall correct 1159 was the authentication code i used to pair my phone to the car.
> 
> It acts like its dialing out but i wonder if that is how Siri works.
> 
> ...


I got the same thing when I tried it. My name and number showed up in the information center and it even said, "Call Ended" when I stopped using Siri. Also, my girlfriend like to watch youtube videos and play the sound over the car speakers. We found that if you do this with, the phone displays, "TV Connected" instead of playing the video.


----------

